# How much does professional data recovery cost?



## warfreak (Dec 4, 2015)

My secondary hard drive(Seagate Barracuda 1TB) recently started having issues and today, it seems to have finally died. It makes a clicking noise during boot and then spins down after a while.

I had already taken backup of most of my critical data but left most of my other data on the drive waiting for a new one to arrive.

So I have around 400-500 GB of data lost on my 1 TB drive.

Searching online has lead me to believe that the drive has finally died but may still hold my data which means there are chances of data recovery.

Are there any chances of recovery? 
How much does professional data recovery companies cost? 
Where can I find one in Mumbai?
Is it worth it or do I have to live with it considering I have already taken backup of my most critical personal and office work so I am left with mostly music and movies that I have lost forever?

*tl;dr*             Lost data. Can professional data recovery help?


----------



## Lincon_WD (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi Warfreak,

I am sorry to hear about it. For data recovery, you can try the data recovery software’s. If the data is very important and you want to recover it, there is the possibility to recover by data recovery companies. Data recovery is always costly depending on the size that how much data you want to recover. 

For your reference, I am sharing a link with you for the data recovery services:

Support Answers

Hope it helps.


----------



## jollym124 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello,
Sorry to hear about the hdd, you can try using online software's and restore the data, but given the amount of data, you should go to professional data recovery company.

If I may suggest Try Stellar Data Recovery Mumbai.. They offer data recovery services and there are offering Pick and drop for Media devices.. you can call them or visit their website.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 12, 2016)

few years back i had a talk with stellar people and i got a rough approximate quote of INR35000 for data recovery.


----------



## spartakoss (Nov 8, 2016)

I would not suggest you try by yourself.. go for data recovery company.. may be your device would not be able to use any more but your data would be safe. and how much it costs? it depends on data


----------

